# Hunting bike in the works!!!



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

OK. The WMA that we hunt is small, kinda, and does not allow you to drive. I took my son's bmx bike out a few times last year when time was limited and it was great. There are tons of trails here and it would be great to bike in to where most people don't go. I have seen a few topics like this on other sites and figrued someone here has done it. I am looking for a mountian bike with different gears and need to add a bow/gun rack, backpack rack and maybe a trailer. I am thinking that a trailer would be great because it is over 3 miles, as the crow flies, to the far ends. I can bend conduit and weld so I will have to tinker with it. I am looking for a bike for myself and found one for my son. We have a little time and I'm looking forward to this project!!! Anyone done this or have some ideas???

Nathan


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

If you do a search, there have been a few on here that have made the mountain bike trailers.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just craigslist search bike trailer. You'll find the ones that parents use to tote around small children. Usually they arent too expensive on Craigslist, its more effective to just get a used trailer like that and use it as a platform to customize to your needs than to start from total scratch. No need to reinvent the wheel persay. Below is a link to one like I'm talking about.

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bab/2911319315.html


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

there is some pretty sweet bike trailers on AT. I think I even saw one with fantastic cart in the DIY section last december.

I bought a bike last may. Had it shipped in from Norway or Sweden I forget. Oddly enough it was cheaper to buy this 20 yr old bike there than find the equivilent here. All I had to do was add peddles- just dont slip as they will rip you good. Wouldnt be my first choice for hunting though....

Sorry, I dont get to show the bike off much on here and it was a good excuse.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

This might give you a few ideas!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1244746&d=1325624555


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice! I would love to see it in person. I like the single wheel trailer and would mod it a little. Very nice!

Nathan


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

In the Chicago area there are several available on Craigslist all the time for under $100. There are some made for pets, but mostly for kids. They are rated for 50lbs+.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah i checked and there are some from $50-100. Im going to make my own with a single wheel in the back. Most of the kid haulers are bolt together and that makes too much noise. 1/2" EMT and a 16" bike fork is all I need!

Nathan


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't know how long they will be there but hear is a neat design. Large enough to put a deer on for the haul out. There are about 35 pics in the set. Only a portion are the trailer.

http://s1123.photobucket.com/albums.../FOR%20SALE/?action=view&current=100_2492.jpg


----------



## fromthedepths (Aug 1, 2006)

just dont be like the guy in green swamp and get shot on your bike,good luck


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Not a bad idea


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

here's the trailer my husband made.I bought the kid's bike trailer ( like 15 bucks at the Goodwill) and he modified it- I think it turned out pretty sweet!


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Those look good but i'm liking the single wheel trailers. Narrower is better and I like the seat stem mount for the trailer. I think that the side mounts would jerk to the side with every bump. I am thinking of having the bow and gun mount on the "tounge" og the trailer as it drops down. Smaller is better. Having to wedge a hog into it is something I look forward to figuring out!

Nathan


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

We usually ride our bikes on logging roads then stash them when we go off the roads and into the woods, so no biggy that it's wide- we aren't doing any single track with it!

Susie


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

The factory single wheel trailer is called BOB.


http://www.bobgear.com/

They sell components that might take more fabrication or machining than I or some others can do.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Got the bike done and the traler half done. Season starts this weekend so I'm late. Will post pics soon

Nathan


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is what it looks like so far.

Nathan


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting project! Keep the pictures coming. Anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## jasontrayal (Dec 11, 2009)

SilentElk said:


> there is some pretty sweet bike trailers on AT. I think I even saw one with fantastic cart in the DIY section last december.
> 
> I bought a bike last may. Had it shipped in from Norway or Sweden I forget. Oddly enough it was cheaper to buy this 20 yr old bike there than find the equivilent here. All I had to do was add peddles- just dont slip as they will rip you good. Wouldnt be my first choice for hunting though....
> 
> Sorry, I dont get to show the bike off much on here and it was a good excuse.


Dude, I will come give you a beatdown if you trash that sweet old Klein as a hunting bike. I will take it and respect it! Someone put some coin in that ride. The Ringle and Cooks bros. parts are classic 90's mtb! The new XTR aint to shabby either.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is mine I've posted it before but save you the search. It's not a trailer design but I figure I could strap on the pack frame if I need to. Another note, The first time I took this out it had the stock tires on it. I got about 3/4 of a mile and both were completely flat. After careful inspection I found they both had over 50 thorns in them. So if you are in a desert situation or have thorn s of any kind you'll want to beef up the tires a bit. These have the thorn resistant tires and the plastic thorn guards inside and the anti thorn healing gell inside them too. I don't really want to have to push it 6 miles out again.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Love it, is it regular electrical conduit you are using? What about the fumes the galvinizing puts off when welding, how do you weld it without the sputter? It is really neat looking so far, keep up the pics please.


bugs825 said:


> Here is what it looks like so far.
> 
> Nathan
> View attachment 1503547


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

ILOVE3D said:


> Love it, is it regular electrical conduit you are using? What about the fumes the galvinizing puts off when welding, how do you weld it without the sputter? It is really neat looking so far, keep up the pics please.


I have made some loop ladders out of 3/4" emt and that worked great. But for this I wanted something that could hold a lot more weight. We hog hunt and there is no driving so if I get a hog I wanted to be able to wedge it in the trailer and ride out. I used rigid (thick wall) conduit. It took 30 feet so far. I have been working my tail off so I can hunt this weekend but will work on it tomorrow evening and post some more pics of the trailer and the bike. 

Nathan


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

subscribed also, interesting.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

would like to see your version of the loop ladders too, post pic's


----------



## truckphone (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lakes...1894003362.452502.140974773361&type=1&theater

Hope the link works, I thought it was neat how he put his bow on the front carrier. 

Those surly bikes are fancy but mabe not completely necessary, food for thought!


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I hope you do not experience what i suspect you might, and that is the trailer can easily cause the bike to upset because of the single wheel. If the load shifts in the trailer, since it is locked to the rear wheel frame (at least the one pictured above was) that can torque the bike into an un-fun situation. Especially when you make a sharp turn.

If you connect it to the seat tube, it might not have as much leverage.

Either way, I hope I am wrong.

Me personally, I would go two wheels, with a rigid mount to the lower frame, and a joint between the frame and the trailer allowing the trailer to stay flat as the bike turns. Even something like a standard trailer ball mount, not that big of course, but maybe a 1" ball and receiver. Or just a ring with a bearing in it that the trailer bolts through.

I'm sure you get the idea.

I do like your work on the trailer though. What does it weigh? Will you be climbing many hills?


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

I really need to learn to start tese things well before season starts. I got it close to done last night. The hitch is done just need to put some final things on it tonight. Its not a light trailer. The plan is to be able to wedge a hog in it so I wanted it strong. I put my son in it and the load can't shift because that is hard to balance. I will post some pics of it later and some of the loop ladders too. 


Nathan


----------



## Scojen (Jul 17, 2012)

Nathan,
With a 200 lb pig Any tilt on the vertical axis of more than 5 degrees will be very hard to control. Two wheels even close together will be more stable say as wide as your pedals would work with your trailing wheel design very well

Sent from my Dang phone hope I got the message across.

Scott


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Couple of words of advice... re mountain bikes trailers etc..... I did some down hill riding in England ( thats where I am from)... Now ... when you look at a bike DO NOT by a full suspension bike.. it takes more energy to pedal up a slight incline as some of your pedal pressure is absorbed by the back suspension... hence it bobs... Now... next ... there are a couple of ways to attach the trailer to the bike.... Dont get one that fixes to the back spindle of the wheel ... get the type that attaches to the seat post stem or where the seat post fits.... it will bend the wheel spindle.... 
Two or one wheel trailer.... well it depends.... two wheel trailer will not tip over as easy if you come off the bike... But the one wheel are lighter and easier on rougher terrain another point.... you may like to look of the ones that carry kids.... you can keep stuff dry too..... and you can carry a little more....


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

An alternative to a 2-wheel trailer is a 2-wheel trailer with the top of the wheels leaning inboard to reduce the chances of tipping. This concept is proven & perhaps this is a good application for it.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i wounder when the PETA ppeople will out law bikes for hunting. i saw one at a show was a motorized bike it supposed to be class as a bikeand you can used it as a bike or with the motor.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

SilentElk said:


> there is some pretty sweet bike trailers on AT. I think I even saw one with fantastic cart in the DIY section last december.
> 
> I bought a bike last may. Had it shipped in from Norway or Sweden I forget. Oddly enough it was cheaper to buy this 20 yr old bike there than find the equivilent here. All I had to do was add peddles- just dont slip as they will rip you good. Wouldnt be my first choice for hunting though....
> 
> Sorry, I dont get to show the bike off much on here and it was a good excuse.


My son had pedals like that *once!* Cost him atrip to the ER and me $500 bucks for stitches.
Next day I took the grinder to those little pegs! *Last ER trip for him!!!*


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

While off googling I bumped into this cool thread on bike trailers...
http://kcsbikes.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=157

Also after seeing all these trailers made from conduit I'm wondering would it be possible to make the entire trailer out of PVC pipe?
Well except of course the wheel(s) and shaft. Seems to me that you aught to be able to save your self a tremendous amount of weight in the frame...


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I got my dates screwed up and hunting started last week on our wma. We hunted Friday and took the bikes. The trailer was not done so I didn't try it in the woods as its not done. I learned that I'm not in shape like I used to be. Riding on a grass trail will kick your butt. I need to work out before I try it all day with the trailer. Here is the progress so far. I added the floor and fender. Its 22 gauge steel and is very strong. We hav






e this week off hunting then tis coming weekend at another wma where we can drive but then we are back home for the rest of the season so I have some time to get thing done and work out. Lol.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks good. I am looking at making one out of aluminum with an aluminum expanded metal instead of the 22 gauge. Still wondering on connecting to the axle or the seat post. Seems like the axle is the easiest place and I can see advantages both ways. Interested in how yours pulls with a decent amount of weight in it. I saw a BOB trailer downhill video on youtube that looked like the axle mount works fine.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

I looked at the BOB trailers and they are awesome but pricey. The also only hold I think 80 pounds. I will have around $100 in this when its done so I saved a couple hundred bucks. There are cheaper knock offs on ebay selling for around 100 from china but I don't knowhow tough they are. I am going to test it out with 100 pounds in it ass soon as I can. 

Nathan


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is my bicycle set one thing you do not want one like this one here






if you need infor on trailer I can help this that I have 3 or 4 booklets on trailers I can email them


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

What's wrong with the next bike? I have an aluminum next and its great. 

Nathan


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Do you have any more photos of your trailer?


----------



## scryan10 (Oct 20, 2012)

bugs825 said:


> What's wrong with the next bike? I have an aluminum next and its great.
> 
> Nathan


He is mainly talking about rear suspension bikes I think...


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

I will get more pics taken soon. I have either been working or hunting and my pregnant wife is ready to choke me. Had to do some honey dos today but might get it painted tonight. I just got back from a ride hunt and I am getting more fit to ride. I will post some soon. 

I loike the suspention bikes. The trails have been tore up by hogs and it helps wit the bumps. Just need a new seat. 
Nathan


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well tried it out finished yesterday and its not too bad. I rode a few miles and it was tough at the end but I feel good this morning. Its nice to take everything that you might need and not have to carry it on your back for miles. I hope to try it out with a hog in the back. I just need to add a gun/bow rack to it.

Nathan


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> would like to see your version of the loop ladders too, post pic's





























Here they are. Its 3/4" EMT and I used a hand bender to bend it into 180 degree half circle. You bend the 90 and work the bender around bending a little more at a time. Its harder with short pieces so the more pipe you have behind you the better. I make them 5' long and they stack nice for transport. To connect them I weld a coupler on the top of the sections and drill a hole through the next and use a pin to hold them. The rolled couplers weld much better that the crappy pot metal ones. The rolled ones are the top ones in the pic and the crappy ones are the lower ones. They tend to crack and I need to cut them off and put the better ones on. All in all they work great as long as the tree is bigger than where the feet touch the tree. we have been using this set for 3 years. Just remember that the fumes will kill you and have a fan blowing them away from you while you weld.

Nathan


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice version, if you ever get your hands on a 180 ratchet bender you could make those hoops narrower and deeper for more clearance. I am lucky enough to have access to a 7/8" Ridgid brand bender and it is a life saver.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

A rachet bender would be nice. I was a residential electrician so I didn't do much with metal conduit. The 1/2" rigid conduit was fun to bend with the hand bender. I can heat and bend all sizes of PVC like no ones business but have been getting better at metal. Its lots of fun to make things with curves instead of cut angles. I went to a local metal shop and was like a kid in a candy store. So many ideas! 


Nathan


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well tonight was the first time that I got a real trial with a load. I shot a hog that was about 100 pounds and had to haul it about 2.5 miles back to the truck. Some areas were too rough to ride so I walked the bike. The areas that I could ride were not too bad and 10x easier than draging. The only hard thing is that I have no equillibrium so keeping it balanced in the dark is a challenge. All in all its awesome. 

Nathan


----------

